

Show HN: Cron jobs online - ronswanson
http://www.cronmonkey.com/?ref=hn

======
bennyp101
From clicking the link, I don't actually understand what it does? There's a
box with Google.com in it, and the getting started button wants me to sign
up...

Maybe a bit more information to actually explain would be helpful.

Also, why 10080 for paid, not 10000? I don't know why, but it makes me feel
uneasy.

~~~
ronswanson
Thanks so much for the feedback :) I see the confusion about what this
actually is. I will improve the UI above the fold and show more details about
the service. The 10080 is basically 7*1440(1440 count is a job which runs
every minute) so pro account will allow you to run 7 tasks which run every
minute. I can see why it can be confusing... Thanks once again for the
feedback.

------
ronswanson
I just finished building this service. Its a simple way to create/run cron
jobs online.

Any feedback/feature requests are appreciated. Particularly from people who
run cron jobs currently.

Thanks

~~~
lsiunsuex
"I just finished building this service. Its a simple way to create/run cron
jobs online."

cron jobs to do what though. Will you be accessing my server to pull
statistics? Scraping google for data? Setting a Nest thermostat? Ordering my
more vitamins from Amazon?

Above the fold, front and center. "This is a simple service to run cron jobs
online. A cron job can do x, y and Z."

~~~
ronswanson
Thanks so much for the feedback :) I do understand the lack of details above
the fold... I will add more details and maybe have a few examples of what is
possible.

------
Phogo
I've used this before, [http://http.sh/](http://http.sh/)

